# Haydn's Paris Symphonies



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Does anyone know where Haydn's Paris Symphonies were premiered? Obviously in Paris, but where?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

"The Paris symphonies are a group of six symphonies written by Joseph Haydn commissioned by the Chevalier de Saint-Georges, music director of the orchestra the Concert de la Loge Olympique, on behalf of its sponsor, Count D'Ogny, Grandmaster of the Masonic Loge Olympique. Beginning on January 11, 1786 the symphonies were performed by the Olympique* in the Salle des Gardes du Corps of the Tuileries*, conducted by Saint-Georges."

From Wiki.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Thank you. 

:tiphat:


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

The location of the Tuileries Palace is pretty obvious to anyone who's been to Paris, but it was burnt down during the Paris commune of 1871, and controversially fully demolished about a decade later. Haussmann went loopy about it. There are photos of the Salles des Gardes, discovered that the Rijksmuseem in Amsterdam has some 3D photos!!


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

CnC Bartok said:


> The location of the Tuileries Palace is pretty obvious to anyone who's been to Paris, but it was burnt down during the Paris commune of 1871, and controversially fully demolished about a decade later. Haussmann went loopy about it. There are photos of the Salles des Gardes, discovered that the Rijksmuseem in Amsterdam has some 3D photos!!


Yes, I've visited Paris four times but wasn't sure where the symphonies were first performed. I'll have to make sure I visit Amsterdam next time I'm over there.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Olias said:


> Yes, I've visited Paris four times but wasn't sure where the symphonies were first performed. I'll have to make sure I visit Amsterdam next time I'm over there.


It's the fact it's no longer there that's a shame.....

Next time you're in Hungary (!) try and visit the Eszterhazy Palace near Sopron in the west of the country. Many of Haydn's other Symphonies were first performed there, and it's quite a stunning building too!


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

CnC Bartok said:


> It's the fact it's no longer there that's a shame.....
> 
> Next time you're in Hungary (!) try and visit the Eszterhazy Palace near Sopron in the west of the country. Many of Haydn's other Symphonies were first performed there, and it's quite a stunning building too!


YES! It's definitely on my list.


----------

